# Advanced Wilderness Life Support



## m33kr0b (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry to spam the board, but I thought that some one might be interested in this.


Kent County Medical Reserve Corps is going to be hosting an AWLS course this September. The class will be held in the outskirts of Grand Rapids, MI.
If you are interested you can get more info here. If you have any questions about the course you can feel free to ask and I will answer.


----------

